# Does anybody even play the old Xbox anymore?



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

Really, are there any survivors like me that didn't get sucked into buying a 360 and totally dissing their old Xbox?


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is still used as a media centre if that counts. Played most of the games I wanted to play when they came out.


----------



## anime_junkie (Dec 29, 2007)

My friend still loves his Xbox. In fact, he just picked up X-Men Legends the other day.

Me? I have a PS2, and that's the only console I need right now.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 29, 2007)

I played Half Life 2 on it a while back, the last "xbox" game. Very often play SNES games on mine though, not so much as a media player now that I have a A605.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 29, 2007)

media center and emulation means that my xbox will be used often far into the future.

i am honestly, seriously frightened at the prospect of it dying and me being unable to replace it.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> media center and emulation means that my xbox will be used often far into the future.
> 
> i am honestly, seriously frightened at the prospect of it dying and me being unable to replace it.Â



Original xbox can't die , it's indestructible , shame same can't be said for the 360


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a stock one with a wide assortment of games, if I play a console the chances are it is that.


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Dec 29, 2007)

I still have my old xbox, but its gonna go on ebay once my 360 comes in the mail.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 29, 2007)

hell yeah, rocking the street fighter third strike at least once a week


----------



## Cermage (Dec 29, 2007)

media center + wireless network = ftw? 

i use it a plenty, movies, anime, tv series, anime and sometimes the odd music player at parties ^^ 

About the games, Halo 1 + xlink kai = ftw~. ah good times =D


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 29, 2007)

I still use mine, as I haven't upgraded to an Xbox 360 yet.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> I still use mine, as I haven't upgraded to an Xbox 360 yet.



Give in...

Seriously tho, I want to pick one up just for the exploitability and there's a shitload of games I want to play.

~Fitzy~


----------



## adgloride (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 3 xboxs.  All of them are used for XBMC.  Never bothered with games on them for ages.  I sometimes give the emulators a go as well.  But MAME, C64 and the Amiga don't feel the same unless you can use a proper joystick.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > media center and emulation means that my xbox will be used often far into the future.
> ...




The original had more problems that the 360. Half of them had bad lasers/DVD drives. I had 3, 2 had a crappy laser and the third wouldn't recognize the drive at all.


----------



## Zesto (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll start playing my old Xbox that I got for 10 dollars when I can softmod it.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 29, 2007)

You can softmod it easily with a hotswap. The reqs are: Knowing what an IDE cable is, and being able to see the color red.


----------



## janitormane (Dec 29, 2007)

I use it to stream HD to my Bravia and for playing NFL2k5.


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a 360 and i still use mine

emulation ftw


----------



## greyhound (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, i use mine daily and am still finding games i haven't played. I must admit it is used mainly for watching tv eps, trailers and youtube videos.

Got a bunch of emulators on there too which get used every once in a while. I am becoming more and more tempted by the 360 though


----------



## Zesto (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> You can softmod it easily with a hotswap. The reqs are: Knowing what an IDE cable is, and being able to see the color red.


Yeah I got those right but the fucking CD won't boot at times. I really don't know what I'm doing wrong now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2007)

I got a mod chip put in the day I got it. I'm still tryimg to get through Black on hard level. I just finished the Asylum the other night.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Zesto @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You can softmod it easily with a hotswap. The reqs are: Knowing what an IDE cable is, and being able to see the color red.
> ...



Need a little more than that. What guide did you follow? Got nDure's mod from xbins and XboxHDM, right?


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Dec 30, 2007)

i still haven't finished KOTOR 1 and 2. and the xbox ran into problems. the booting into startup menu and loading is very slow. i'm having it checked now.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 30, 2007)

I use it to run XBMC every now and then. However, as soon as I get myself an HD set, a proper HTPC is going to replace it.


----------



## Zesto (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Zesto @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> ...


Yeah I followed that guide. I'm wondering, is hotswapping to get a gamesave on the Xbox easier?


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Dec 30, 2007)

I use mine on a daily basis. I haven't played a game on it in over a year though, just xbox media center for streaming shows/movies from my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## ocarson (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah i use mine, but like most of the posters, mainly for xbox media center. picked my xbox up for £30 (around $60) about 8 months ago, not too hard to mod, and has good emulators. Quite good as you can play pretty much any media you have on it, and at a price around the same as an average divx/dvd player

As a side note, I'd recommend panzer dragoon orta to anyone with an xbox, the game is still graphically beautiful, and plays well.


----------



## nloding (Dec 30, 2007)

I use it as a way to play DivX and Xvid TV rips and movies.  It's the best quality way and most reliable way I've found to play them.  I also use it for some emulators.

I very rarely play an original Xbox game anymore.  I still find myself playing some of the great ones, like Psychonauts, but very rarely am I playing Xbox games.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Zesto @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Zesto @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> ...




Gamesaves? The gamesave method to boot exploited linux to install the mod is the most popular way to softmod, but you need more stuff (AR, memory cart, correct game..) with the hotswap, you hook your xbox HDD into PC and tranfser the files over that way. What did you do?


----------



## Zesto (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried installing Ndure's softmod.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 31, 2007)

The files for nDure's mod can be tranfsered via the savegame exploit or a hotswap, which did you try?


----------



## Zesto (Dec 31, 2007)

I tried the first one, but it's not a problem anymore. I finally got it to work. Just burnt a new CD and changed one IDE cable around and I installed ndure's 3.1.

Now I have an UnleashedX +Ndure dashboard, which looks ok but could look better.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 31, 2007)

XBMC is the best dashboard by far


----------



## superlars (Jan 1, 2008)

xbox as xbmc is in use nearly all day.
some games i sometimes play is the max payne series, halo 1-2, black and burnout.
loved these on the xbox.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2008)

Before I start to mess around with stuff kellyan95 do you know of any way to run xboxhdm (I grabbed a copy of v1.9) via something like qemu (or another, preferably free linux emulator) as I presently lack a CD drive and would rather not mess with any of the windows drivers if I can avoid it (read too many horror stories).
I do not mind plugging stuff inside my case but if it could use my USB-IDE adapter that would be even better.

Either way I will continue on my own but if you had a link to hand that would be nice.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, sorry but I do not. Would seem to be rather dangerous, the IDE standard is not meant to be hotswapped at all....


----------



## Cermage (Jan 6, 2008)

I've found a new use for my xbox these days: PSX and N64 ^^ brings back memories of old when you used to hold a controller to play the game instead of tapping some buttons on a keyboard.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah! My beautiful tricked-out xbox is the centerpiece of my media center here...it streams TV shows and movies for me, and emulates pretty much everything I ever want to play pre 1995... My friends and I love getting together for beers and MAME'ing it up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2008)

I finally got around to modding my xbox (I got lazy and assembled a softmod kit, I will get around to posting it up in the trade forum but I am willing to share the wealth). Evox dash with XBMC ready to be loaded at a moments notice. I also grabbed one of those autoinstaller packages that comes with just about everything needed: well worth the half hour that took.

So far it is one of those occasions where you finally get around to seeing what everybody else is ranting about (i.e. something other than I.E., something other than Nero, something other than office......)


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 6, 2008)

i mgiht get a modded xbox one day for n64 stuff.


----------



## mfpants50 (Jan 6, 2008)

I played mine a lot (SNES games mainly) but the DVD drive is now broken and it won't boot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't have $40 for a new drive.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 6, 2008)

I just sold my modded xbox, and now I'm £100 richer


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 6, 2008)

I play mine everyday, I'm still playing Halo 2.


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Jan 6, 2008)

I got a US version XBOX cheap 'cause they tried to plug it into our 240V system and it doesn't like it. Got a spare Aus PSU from a mate, but never got around to getting a mod chip. Want to get the Xecuter X3, cheapest I've found in Aus is xecuter.com.au for AU$85+$5.20 shipping. Any aussies found it cheaper? All I want is Halo 1 & 2 PAL, just for multiplayer when my gf comes over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've already modded the back panel with composite video, L+R audio, PCM coax and toslink digital audio, component + RGBHV through a VGA connector, and a 4way DIP selector switch for the different modes. Screw buying the custom cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Adam


----------



## Westside (Jan 6, 2008)

I use it as a XBMC, but anyone knows a way to transfer files faster without opening the XBOX?  Cuz FTP is getting very slow.  Is it because of the HDD that comes with Xbox?


----------



## mfpants50 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I use it as a XBMC, but anyone knows a way to transfer files faster without opening the XBOX?Â Cuz FTP is getting very slow.Â Is it because of the HDD that comes with Xbox?



Try using Avalaunch and SmartFTP. It seems to go faster than XBMC.


----------



## sekhu (Jan 6, 2008)

i no longer play on the xbox, my main machine is my pc and then the ds, then the wii. i used to use the xbox as a media centre but now I don't and it's just sitting with a few games installed on a 130gb drive with some movies still on there, but it's pretty much redundant now. I kinda game my xbox to my half brother as he likes to play some of the older games


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, I just checked Divineo's shipping to Australia, US$11.99 for registered airmail and $59.99 for the X3 kit. With the savings, I was thinking about getting the X3 Pro switch (for US$9.99) to make it look pretty, but the black one is out of stock, only the green and clear crystal ones are there. I'm thinking about getting the clear one, would it look decent on my standard black xBox case? Or would the crystal green one look better?
Anyone need any LM1881 video sync seperators for making xbox-vga adapters/cables? I have four left over.


----------



## Zesto (Jan 8, 2008)

N64 isn't the best for Xbox, unless someone would like to point me to something that is 90% compatible.

I use the Surreal 64 emulator b5.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(SineWaveAu7 @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Okay, I just checked Divineo's shipping to Australia, US$11.99 for registered airmail and $59.99 for the X3 kit. With the savings, I was thinking about getting the X3 Pro switch (for US$9.99) to make it look pretty, but the black one is out of stock, only the green and clear crystal ones are there. I'm thinking about getting the clear one, would it look decent on my standard black xBox case? Or would the crystal green one look better?
> Anyone need any LM1881 video sync seperators for making xbox-vga adapters/cables? I have four left over.




Clear would probably look better on a black box as it's see through it won't really stand out , the  green would look nasty and stand out too much I think. Gotta say though , why not just softmod it? , this late in the xbox life along with the soft mods being so developed these days , it seems a waste to spend $60 on a chip , when you can achieve the same for free.


----------



## zarcon6 (Jan 8, 2008)

I still use mine a lot. Just picked up 6 games for $25

I need to get around to modding it one of these days though.


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Clear would probably look better on a black box as it's see through it won't really stand out , theÂ green would look nasty and stand out too much I think. Gotta say though , why not just softmod it? , this late in the xbox life along with the soft mods being so developed these days , it seems a waste to spend $60 on a chip , when you can achieve the same for free.



Softmods have never really interested me, they require purchasing games and memory cards. I like hardwiring things, as you can tell by my custom backpanel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The X3 just has all the right stuff for me, and probably most people, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Adam


----------



## Maat (Jan 8, 2008)

Yesterday i played Kotor 2 on it....
I still play a snes emulaotrs on it and mega-drive and sometimes MAME , i still prefer playing the xbox as an emulator because i don't have controllers in my pc ,and the xbox is in my room ,so i can play any time i want....
I don't like too the n64 emulaotr for the xbox,but one time i was really wanting to play Paper Mario for n64 ,so i used the xbox and the emulaotr to play ,of course it has some graphics glithes ,but it isn't something too horrible to not be played and i really enjoyed it..


----------



## BigX (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't own one yet but recently bought two XBox Games (on a sale)
When I get an XBox I wanna install the Media Center and Emulators too. :-)
(Well for Media I have a showcenter, thats just great combined with a NAS)


----------

